# Pork Head!



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

So we found a whole porks head at Piggly Wiggly for $12!! We want to feed it to Monty tonight for his "easter dinner." It is 6lbs. He only eats 2lbs a day. I don't want to have to cut it up. When you feed larger parts of meat, how do you know when they have eaten enough? He is not a self regulator and would eat probably 10 of them if I let him, so I will have to do the regulating. I just don't want to over feed him. 

I am super excited about this head. It has the brains, eyes and everything. They also sell just the brains in this piggly wiggly. My new favorite store!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why not feed the entire thing and fast him tomorrow?


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought about that but he's never had that much at once and I don't want him to get sick. I could let him eat half and fast him tomorrow though


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would be kinda wary of feeding the whole thing too with bloat and everything. I know it's lessened a lot on raw but I would still be worried about that in the back of my mind if I fed three times what my dog is used to. I don't know if I could bring myself to do gorge meals, there's just something about it that worries me with bloat prone dogs.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would just eyeball it. Let him gnaw on it for a while and then take it away when you feel he has had enough.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's the Piggly Wiggly that you went to?
Brains! I want brains! :wacko:

I would also eyeball it and let Monty gnaw on the head for a while, then take it away or call him in when he's eaten a good amount.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would not start with pork as your first gorge meal...that's just asking for trouble! 

I'd slowly give him more and more over time. Eventually he would be able to handle a whole one as a gorge meal and fast the next day.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My two love whole pigs heads  i just leave them to it and take it up once they are full and have left it, and they finish it the next day


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Curious..

If you've never allowed your dog to gorge, how do you know if he's a self-regulator or not? I'm serious about this, my dog, too, will eat and eat and eat, as far as I know. I've never allowed him to gorge so I really don't know what would happen, if he would actually ever stop himself..


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> Curious..
> 
> If you've never allowed your dog to gorge, how do you know if he's a self-regulator or not?


Because when we used to feed kibble, my fiance left the pantry door open one time and he ate almost an entire bag of food. I just assume that is what he would do with raw.

I'm not going to use this as a gorge meal. I just don't feel comfortable with that. I pretty much know what 2lbs of meat looks like, so I'm just going to watch him, and once it looks like a 3rd of the head is gone, I'm going to take it up.

He is currently chowing down on it! He loves it!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

DaneLover228 said:


> Because when we used to feed kibble, my fiance left the pantry door open one time and he ate almost an entire bag of food. I just assume that is what he would do with raw.
> 
> I'm not going to use this as a gorge meal. I just don't feel comfortable with that. I pretty much know what 2lbs of meat looks like, so I'm just going to watch him, and once it looks like a 3rd of the head is gone, I'm going to take it up.
> 
> He is currently chowing down on it! He loves it!


That's how my dog was with kibble as well but it also wasn't as much work to eat as raw is.. So I'm thinking it might actually affect them differently. I mean who knows really until you try it, ya know.. Just thinking/wondering out loud :wink:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Just curious, have you ever fed brains before? I don't know how rich it is but I would also be concerned in introducing brains in that manner...that's just me though =)


ps wth is piggly wiggly?? lmao


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Because Snorkels normally eats about 6 ounces per day I feed her hogshead and lambshead either halfway or totally frozen. It's alot more workout and less meat. 

also, the exercise involved in gnawing means if she eats six or eight ounces, she's used up that much energy and so normally when she works on something like that she can eat alot more.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

ciaBrysh said:


> ps wth is piggly wiggly?? lmao


It's just a run-of-the-mill grocery store but it generally has lower prices than the big chains. The ones here were bought-out and changed to Butera but they still sell the same stuff. Their meat selection is much more vast than your average grocery too. The one I use has nicely priced "rare" meats like hearts, organs, rabbit, etc.. Just random things you can't find in the big stores.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

All the Piggly Wigglys around here closed down. They are a very, very old chain and i loved the name.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, we let him have it until he ate what looked like 2lbs to me. He loved it and it took A LOT of chewing/gnawing, which I loved. It was partially frozen. I'm not concerned about the richness of the brains, he can eat an entire meal of heart and liver without any diarrhea. I just didn't want to over feed him. I think tomorrow we will just feed him bone in chicken to give his system a rest, and then the next day feed him the head again and repeat until the head is gone. 

I LOVE Piggly Wiggly. The one we went in today is new, they just built it like 3 months ago. I didn't know they still built them. I was so excited because the closest one besides that is about 2 hours away!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Firstly...jealous. I have looked everywhere for animal heads. Can't find them here. Need to keep looking. 

Secondly, when I give Dozer deer heads, this is what I do. I watch him to gauge his pace of chewing/gnawing/eating. Then I give him so much time with the head. Then I end the session until next time. A deer head is more of a jaw workout.. I understand a pig head has more meat. I would still use my method with a pig head though. Dozer ate everything except the top of the skull and the lower jaw. HEADS are great! Hope your dog has fun with it.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wolfsnaps, that's exactly what I did. His poop was a little soft when first coming out tonight, but mostly solid. 

And I was so excited when I found out about the head. My finaces mom actually told me about it. She was joking and thought it would gross us out when she said the grocery store was selling pig heads. It was really funny to see her face when we got excited and went and bought it!

This piggly wiggly will actually order the entire pig for you. It takes 2-3 days for it to come in. They said the normal cost is about $140 for a 65lb pig. It might be something we look into!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

DaneLover228 said:


> Wolfsnaps, that's exactly what I did. His poop was a little soft when first coming out tonight, but mostly solid.
> 
> And I was so excited when I found out about the head. My finaces mom actually told me about it. She was joking and thought it would gross us out when she said the grocery store was selling pig heads. * It was really funny to see her face when we got excited and went and bought it!*
> 
> This piggly wiggly will actually order the entire pig for you. It takes 2-3 days for it to come in. They said the normal cost is about $140 for a 65lb pig. It might be something we look into!



Only a raw feeder.


----------



## laurendoodler (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh that sounds awesome! I bet he just loves that. 
I haven't started feeding raw yet but I could see my dog loving a pig head!


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Only a raw feeder.


Yes! She doesn't understand. She feeds her dog kibbles and bits and ALPO (seriously). It's horrible, but she won't listen to us that she needs to change to atleast a quality kibble...but anyway...

The entire time we were in the store she kept saying "poor monty" "poor monty"...uh, NO! He was thrilled!! And in much better health because of it!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

ugh I hate that "poor dog" crap. Seriously?? My dog eats rabbit meat while I am eating ramen for dinner so shove it lol Poor dog my ass ::sigh::


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> ugh I hate that "poor dog" crap. Seriously?? My dog eats rabbit meat while I am eating ramen for dinner so shove it lol Poor dog my ass ::sigh::


HAHA. It was stupid because she was saying it because I was "making" him eat a head. Trust me, I definitely didn't have to force him to eat it. And there have been many nights that Monty is chowing down on fresh meat and I'm eating spagetti-o's!


----------

